# Proof-of-concept shows 3DS emulator Citra running on the Nintendo Switch



## Tom Bombadildo (May 25, 2020)

Now this is more interesting to me than the Android build, definitely going to keep an eye on progress for this. gg @m4xw


----------



## Prans (May 25, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Now this is more interesting to me than the Android build, definitely going to keep an eye on progress for this. gg @m4xw


didn't know they had an account here! if there's a discussion thread already, do share and I'll update the post!


----------



## KiiWii (May 25, 2020)

Really Impressive, looking forward to this


----------



## chocoboss (May 25, 2020)

We need port to psvita now


----------



## weatMod (May 25, 2020)

so why couldn't he or someone else  do the same thing with dolphin?
they both  are android how hard would it be to port dolphin to run native on horizon ?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 25, 2020)

@Prans the image aint showing on the front page lol.


----------



## mrcroket (May 25, 2020)

wow that it's imprissive, great work!


----------



## Prans (May 25, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> @Prans the image aint showing on the front page lol.
> 
> View attachment 210483


yeah, saw it, thanks! I already updated the portal settings, maybe in a couple of minutes it'll be fixed


----------



## x65943 (May 25, 2020)

Omg if I could play Majora's Mask 3D on the switch I would probably have a heart attack


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2020)

couldn't care less.
now what, the citra emulator working on wiiu?


----------



## Reecey (May 25, 2020)

Impressive work @m4xw well done!


----------



## Bedel (May 25, 2020)

Lakka would be better for those who don't like bans


----------



## OldGnashburg (May 25, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> couldn't care less.
> now what, the citra emulator working on wiiu?


It would probably be a lot harder, ARM emulating ARM is easier than PowerPC emulating ARM.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bedel said:


> Lakka would be better for those who don't like bans


And the overclocking to 2100+ MHz is nice.


----------



## Teletron1 (May 25, 2020)

Nice keeping the 3ds going for the next decade


----------



## nero99 (May 25, 2020)

Bedel said:


> Lakka would be better for those who don't like bans


Or emunand and emutendo folder for games with icognito and 90DSN. cant get banned if you aren't connected to nintendo servers.


----------



## Bedel (May 25, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Or emunand and emutendo folder for games with icognito and 90DSN. cant get banned if you aren't connected to nintendo servers.


Lakka is far more easy to prepare and use


----------



## m4xw -- Post from developer (May 25, 2020)

For clarification, its the build I had running like 2 months ago with the new dynarec slapped in (so no longer uses my incomplete version).
However that means stuff like fastmem and other optimizations that were made for the Android port aren't in there right now, so there's some unknown amount of room to play with.

Also big shoutout to Mats, he has been helping out a lot to get the base up and running and already rebased the libretro core on the latest release, we just have to hook it up for Switch again & add my dynarec changes.


----------



## Brawl345 (May 25, 2020)

Finally we can play 3DS games on the go!


----------



## eskinner3742 (May 25, 2020)

This is interesting. Keep up the great work


----------



## masagrator (May 25, 2020)

weatMod said:


> so why couldn't he or someone else  do the same thing with dolphin?
> they both  are android how hard would it be to port dolphin to run native on horizon ?


So much ignorance overflows from your post.
Read on Wikipedia why 3DS is more feasible than Dolphin.
Protip: "ARM"


----------



## Teletron1 (May 25, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Omg if I could play Majora's Mask 3D on the switch I would probably have a heart attack


I’m keeping the fingers crossed for Zelda HD remaster collection for next year’s anniversary


----------



## weatMod (May 25, 2020)

masagrator said:


> So much ignorance overflows from your post.
> Read on Wikipedia why 3DS is more feasible than Dolphin.
> Protip: "ARM"


ok no need to be rude i just asked the question i mean it runs  in lakka ,  and in linux and in Android switch and it runs well on the shield
so why couldn't it be ported to run under horizon


----------



## raxadian (May 25, 2020)

DS emulation already strains the Switch quite bad.  

So who wants to melt their Switch?


----------



## Stealphie (May 25, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 210490​
> Just a few days after Citra, the popular 3DS emulator, was officially released for Android devices, we report on new developments about the software. Yes, as the title suggests, someone has been working on getting Citra to work on the Nintendo Switch. Fellow GBAtemp member @m4xw shared his progress a couple of hours ago on Twitter showing Citra running natively with dynarec, under Horizon, on the Nintendo Switch. He does clarify that there are several issues to be fixed. For instance, he admits to the presence of many bugs and that it needs to be rebased onto the recent release. Moreover, there is a significant frame deviation that still needs looking into.
> 
> https://twitter.com/m4xwdev/status/1264885041345318912​However, as you can see in the videos they uploaded, this proof-of-concept does show promise. Indeed, m4xwdev further mentioned that the videos are from the first compiled build and that "nothing big broke so far". These developments strongly suggests that it's only a matter of time before we can decently play 3DS titles on the Switch.
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I wish DS emulation on Switch was this good.
Stuff like Apollo Justice runs like crap on Desmume switch and MelonDS just doesn't boot the game


----------



## Billy Acuña (May 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> DS emulation already strains the Switch quite bad.
> 
> So who wants to melt their Switch?


Did you actually saw the videos?
Also Idk what are you talking about, melonDS is mostly fullspeed.


----------



## Rahkeesh (May 25, 2020)

As I've been told the dealbreaker for Dolphin on Horizon is that Dolphin requires shaders to be compiled during runtime.


----------



## masagrator (May 25, 2020)

Rahkeesh said:


> As I've been told the dealbreaker for Dolphin on Horizon is that Dolphin requires shaders to be compiled during runtime.


I don't think issue lays just there. Most emulators are compiling shaders at runtime.


----------



## Stealphie (May 25, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Omg if I could play Majora's Mask 3D on the switch I would probably have a heart attack


if it supports patches (like the MM3D restoration patch) it could be the best way to play MM portably


----------



## Billy Acuña (May 25, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> if it supports patches (like the MM3D restoration patch) it could be the best way to play MM portably


Yes it does


----------



## Ty_ (May 25, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> if it supports patches (like the MM3D restoration patch) it could be the best way to play MM portably



I've been praying for a Switch port of the 3DS OoT with the quick switching of iron boots. 60fps and motion controls would be a bonus but I'd settle for just that.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 25, 2020)

Looks like I'll be getting a second Switch after all. Once prices drop a bit of course.


----------



## Maq47 (May 25, 2020)

@Prans It's still not displaying...


----------



## Goku1992A (May 25, 2020)

Looks good. Maybe I'm the only one who is going to say this but I rather keep my OG 3DS I'm not too sure if the 3DS is going to have 100% playability considering the Melon3DS/Retroarch DS still has some problems 

Keep up the good work I hope 1 day I can play Gamecube/Wii games off the horizion than using Lakka


----------



## Prans (May 25, 2020)

MarcusCarter said:


> @Prans It's still not displaying...
> View attachment 210521


yeah I know, it has to do with the cache and apparently could take a while :/


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (May 25, 2020)

Bedel said:


> Lakka would be better for those who don't like bans


Or don't do something stupid like pirating or installing nsp homebrew, and you also won't be banned in atmosphere.
I'm using it since shortly after it's release on two switches online, and multiple friends also use it, nobody got banned yet, since atmosphere does quite a few things to prevent bans, without the need to use emunand or blank out anything.


On topic:
Really nice, this will expand the retro capabilities of the switch even more.


----------



## Blasingame (May 25, 2020)

Perhaps next they should get a Switch emulator running on the switch


----------



## matias3ds (May 25, 2020)

Can't wait :-)


----------



## HideoKojima (May 25, 2020)

Bedel said:


> Lakka is far more easy to prepare and use


Does it run all games well?


----------



## YBLP (May 25, 2020)

3ds on the go, finally

Edit: oh wait, someone already made this joke, damn


----------



## OldGnashburg (May 25, 2020)

masagrator said:


> So much ignorance overflows from your post.
> Read on Wikipedia why 3DS is more feasible than Dolphin.
> Protip: "ARM"


It's also the same reason why DaedalusX64 managed to be semi-functional on the PSP. Both the N64 and PSP are MIPS. I'm pretty sure early N64 emulation on PC required a 1GHz CPU. Also, expect the Daedalus Vita port to surpass the 3DS port because of the work done to utilize the secondary PSP MIPS CPU to accelerate the emulation, giving the Vita's ARM CPU breathing room to do other things.


----------



## ChibiMofo (May 25, 2020)

I am all for advances in emulation of any platform. But the idea of playing 3D games on a non-3D platform doesn't appeal to me at all as a New 3DS XL (with SuperStable™ 3d!) owner. Playing a PS3 game under emulation on PC using a DualShock controller is pretty much the same experience. Impossible with Citra.
It's like playing a Wii motion game with an emulated Wiimote. Why???


----------



## OldGnashburg (May 25, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> I am all for advances in emulation of any platform. But the idea of playing 3D games on a non-3D platform doesn't appeal to me at all as a New 3DS XL (with SuperStable™ 3d!) owner. Playing a PS3 game under emulation on PC using a DualShock controller is pretty much the same experience. Impossible with Citra.


I think the main goal is getting emulators working Stereoscopic 3D is an afterthought.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 25, 2020)

OldGnashburg said:


> I'm pretty sure early N64 emulation on PC required a 1GHz CPU


I ran N64 games on a 200MMX back in the day.... - Granted UltraHLE wasn't massively accurate , but, what a glide!

3DS on Switch though? Sign me up - keep up the good work m4xw!


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 25, 2020)

3DS on the go in 2D, finally!


----------



## banjo2 (May 25, 2020)

Brawl345 said:


> Finally we can play 3DS games on the go!





YBLP said:


> 3ds on the go, finally
> 
> Edit: oh wait, someone already made this joke, damn





Jayinem81 said:


> 3DS on the go in 2D, finally!


Did you all not see this, or...?


----------



## weatMod (May 25, 2020)

it would be truly awesome if they could get it running on 2 switched at once
1st switch  ,regular  switch docked and connected to my TV
second switch   ,switch lite used for the controller and  bottom screen
HARD MODE : enable 3d so i can connect 1st switch to  my 3D TV

or enable the  PC  emulator to use a  modded switch as the controller and bottom screen


----------



## HideoKojima (May 25, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Did you all not see this, or...?


3DS on the go in 2D, finally!


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 25, 2020)

Nintendo games on Switch, finally!


----------



## wurstpistole (May 25, 2020)

Bedel said:


> Lakka is far more easy to prepare and use


Yeaaaaaah... Like creating an emunand is witchcraft, it's basically five taps


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> DS emulation already strains the Switch quite bad.
> 
> So who wants to melt their Switch?


if the wiiu can run DS games the switch definitely can

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RedBlueGreen said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a second Switch after all. Once prices drop a bit of course.


Don't really have to wait- Switch Lites are still at their MSRP


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 25, 2020)

weatMod said:


> it would be truly awesome if they could get it running on 2 switched at once
> 1st switch  ,regular  switch docked and connected to my TV
> second switch   ,switch lite used for the controller and  bottom screen
> HARD MODE : enable 3d so i can connect 1st switch to  my 3D TV
> ...



Maybe slow down with some of that and let's just hope the games work period first.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyone who thinks this is going to hurt your Switch is a moron btw. If it can run on Android it's not a stretch to run on Switch at all. M4xw has come out with most of the advanced emulators for Retroarch and he wouldn't be doing this if it would hurt our Switches. Also MelonDS doesn't strain the Switch.


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 25, 2020)

One of the first citra build for switch runs almost better than current NDS emulator on switch.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 25, 2020)

Kubas_inko said:


> One of the first citra build for switch runs almost better than current NDS emulator on switch.



Are you sure about that? MelonDS is actually really good and plays most DS games now.


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 25, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Are you sure about that? MelonDS is actually really good and plays most DS games now.


It's true that I haven't used it lately.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (May 25, 2020)

I wonder if this eventually could be better than android, even than pc. Sounds might weird but if you optimize to one device, i think it will be good. On android and pc, you hardly do that.


----------



## 1stmoon (May 25, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I wish DS emulation on Switch was this good.
> Stuff like Apollo Justice runs like crap on Desmume switch and MelonDS just doesn't boot the game


Isn't DS emulation pretty much perfect on Switch Android?


----------



## m4xw (May 26, 2020)

Backported the OpenGL Shader cache, looking good 😏 pic.twitter.com/frA83t8Fj6— m4xw (@m4xwdev) May 25, 2020

Majoras starting to run nice


----------



## Hambrew (May 26, 2020)

i can't wait to play 3DS games on the go! What better way to play classics like Sushi Strikers, even though I hate that game?


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

Finally, we can play 3DS games docked. 

I winz.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

"The Switch is weak and will melt, can it even play Crysis?"

*Crysis* Remastered has been revealed via the official website, following various teases over the past few weeks. As spotted by Twitter user lashman, Crytek's website confirms the open world sci-fi first-person shooter is *coming* to Nintendo *Switch* for the first time, as well as PC, PlayStation 4 and Xbox One.Apr 17, 2020

Yes it can.


----------



## Agusto101 (May 26, 2020)

That's great now to wait 1 year haha.


----------



## MK73DS (May 26, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Did you all not see this, or...?



We don't all have Android phones compatible with Citra Android and with a Snapdragon SoC in it


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

I mean I have an actual New 3DS that I can already play any 3DS game I want on, but I still prefer this if the rises to the level I'm hoping it does. I have no interest in playing on no Android phone.


----------



## m4xw (May 26, 2020)

Agusto101 said:


> That's great now to wait 1 year haha.


Not a port from then Citra folks


----------



## Agusto101 (May 26, 2020)

Sounds fair, so you are taking like parts from the pc and the android version? In the videos it's runs very well I thought it was like Android Citra running at 15 fps xD, hope we get it like in 3 months.


----------



## tommasi (May 26, 2020)

Now we need GC source code so we can GC on the switch


----------



## Stealphie (May 26, 2020)

1stmoon said:


> Isn't DS emulation pretty much perfect on Switch Android?


on switchroot, probably but native is trashhhh


----------



## djlild7hina (May 26, 2020)

Very cool! Never had a 3ds so would be fun to try some games


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> on switchroot, probably but native is trashhhh



I don't understand you named one game that didn't work on MelonDS so that's why it's trash? Then that means every emulator that's beyond SNES that involves 3D is trash and you shouldn't even bother with them.

MelonDS is a good emultaor for Horizon OS and it's still actively being worked on.


----------



## Stealphie (May 26, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> I don't understand you named one game that didn't work on MelonDS so that's why it's trash? Then that means every emulator that's beyond SNES that involves 3D is trash and you shouldn't even bother with them.
> 
> MelonDS is a good emultaor for Horizon OS and it's still actively being worked on.


It didn't boot for ME. From MY experience DS on switch is bad


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> It didn't boot for ME. From MY experience DS on switch is bad



Then you're not doing it right or setting up the bios correctly. There's also Retroarch version. Before bashing it, maybe ask for help in the thread? They are very nice and helpful in that thread.


----------



## Stealphie (May 26, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Then you're not doing it right or setting up the bios correctly. There's also Retroarch version. Before bashing it, maybe ask for help in the thread? They are very nice and helpful in that thread.


Not gonna argue because I don't wanna waste my time. Also i used the Retroarch version.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

Good idea stick your head in the sand refuse to acknowledge you're wrong because it's hurt your witty pride.


----------



## gudenau (May 26, 2020)

Prans said:


> Citra running natively with dynarec, under Horizon, on Nintendo Switch!



So it's not using ARM extensions for VMs? Does the Tegra not have that, swear it did.


----------



## Stealphie (May 26, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Good idea stick your head in the sand refuse to acknowledge you're wrong because it's hurt your witty pride.


I nev er said i was right, if i did something wrong then FINE but I won't waste my time arguing with you. You can do that on the politics section tho


----------



## nero99 (May 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Not gonna argue because I don't wanna waste my time. Also i used the Retroarch version.


did you get the bios7.bin, bios9.bin and firmware.bin files and put them in the retroarch/cores/system folder? you may also need to set the bios directory manually in retroarch.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

nero99 said:


> did you get the bios7.bin, bios9.bin and firmware.bin files and put them in the retroarch/cores/system folder? you may also need to set the bios directory manually in retroarch.



Just forget it he/she can't get the emulator to work so they decided it sucks and there's no changing his/her mind. Forget all the hard work the devs have done, it just sucks. One day they'll say this 3DS emulator sucks because they can't get it to work either.


----------



## xbmcuser (May 26, 2020)

Buy the man a beer, or if you want to request features, buy him a duck! @m4xw

https://www.patreon.com/m4xwdev


----------



## Stealphie (May 26, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Just forget it he/she can't get the emulator to work so they decided it sucks and there's no changing his/her mind. Forget all the hard work the devs have done, it just sucks. One day they'll say this 3DS emulator sucks because they can't get it to work either.


I'll test it someday and say if it's good or bad.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2020)

This system is broken it shởwed me how to mod the hărdware êzbox (xbôx,xbox360,psx,ps2,n64,wii's wii-u's....well it workeđ time to
Go back to relearn my gameboy Lua-256 asembly accdentấly
Thanks (Mêtălgêârsơlidthêtwinsnâkê
,gâmêcube-topactionreplay v0.1.2


----------



## tabnk (May 26, 2020)

Very limited Games will *be* playable....


----------



## eriol33 (May 26, 2020)

this is amazing. but can a switch theoretically emulate a 3ds  with a full speed? at least o3ds. I don't expect the team to emulate xenoblade chronicles or fire emblem warriors in the future as it will be redundant.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 26, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Just forget it he/she can't get the emulator to work so they decided it sucks and there's no changing his/her mind. Forget all the hard work the devs have done, it just sucks. One day they'll say this 3DS emulator sucks because they can't get it to work either.



He is a male. Click his avatar and he is a male. ¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯


----------



## MetoMeto (May 26, 2020)

chocoboss said:


> We need port to psvita now


You tell them friend! :'(

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Brawl345 said:


> Finally we can play 3DS games on the go!


Uhm..hate to break it to you but 3DS IS on the go console!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 26, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Uhm..hate to break it to you but 3DS IS on the go console!



Umm... Actually, he said 3DS "games".. Not "console" or "portable". He might not have console/portable on the go. Nintendo Console is his system and he wants 3DS "games" on the go with his Nintendo Switch console/portable.


----------



## Randomintheworldofgame (May 26, 2020)

Could we use cheat code


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 26, 2020)

Randomintheworldofgame said:


> Could we use cheat code



No, it is in beta right now. Maybe in the near future.


----------



## Brawl345 (May 26, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Uhm..hate to break it to you but 3DS IS on the go console!





azoreseuropa said:


> He might not have console/portable on the go


It was just a joke  I already have a 3DS.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (May 26, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> this is amazing. but can a switch theoretically emulate a 3ds  with a full speed? at least o3ds. I don't expect the team to emulate xenoblade chronicles or fire emblem warriors in the future as it will be redundant.



And they are available on the Switch anyways


----------



## ganons (May 26, 2020)

I wonder how Mario 3D land runs on this.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 26, 2020)

Brawl345 said:


> It was just a joke  I already have a 3DS.


i was kidding x)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



azoreseuropa said:


> Umm... Actually, he said 3DS "games".. Not "console" or "portable". He might not have console/portable on the go. Nintendo Console is his system and he wants 3DS "games" on the go with his Nintendo Switch console/portable.


it was a joke


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 26, 2020)

ganons said:


> I wonder how Mario 3D land runs on this.



I would love to see that too. On Android - Samsung S9 and it runs very very well! I was surprised.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> on switchroot, probably but native is trashhhh



native is so not trash?  Even on this older version melon ds works great!


----------



## LightBeam (May 26, 2020)

Probably won't use it, I think I will prefer the performances on my PC, but that's damn impressive. I just can't wait to see what's next, the switch scene is so awesome


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 26, 2020)

yeah it runs it....like shit though i bet just like every other emulator on the switch! if you want to be serious about emulation you use a shield tv because unlike the switch it's not under clocked


----------



## Brawl345 (May 26, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah it runs it....like shit though


Backported the OpenGL Shader cache, looking good 😏 pic.twitter.com/frA83t8Fj6— m4xw (@m4xwdev) May 25, 2020




Bladexdsl said:


> just like every other emulator on the switch


such as? PPSSPP is pretty much fullspeed together with N64 which will get a massive update soon.



Bladexdsl said:


> it's not under clocked


Just overclock, as you can see it should be enough. For that money you can already buy a new 3DS.


----------



## Morricorne (May 26, 2020)

I think Nintendo Switch can handle 3ds emu. If they fix all bugs or almost all. Its work better then any cheap android smartphone for me. Almost stable 50 FPS in Zelda.
Time to buy Nintendo Switch lite i think.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 26, 2020)

I was shocked by how well this runs considering MDS runs 3D games pretty poorly (even if it has no sound).


----------



## moto4mods (May 27, 2020)

Blasingame said:


> Perhaps next they should get a Switch emulator running on the switch


It's in the works. Switch emu for Android, Android on Switch.

Switch emulator for Android for Switch, I can see the post with the release tag now.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 27, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> native is so not trash?  Even on this older version melon ds works great!




MelonDS in Retroarch is fullscreen, I do have a tiny bit of sound issue in it though that I couldn't fix even with overclocking.


----------



## ganons (May 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah it runs it....like shit though i bet just like every other emulator on the switch! if you want to be serious about emulation you use a shield tv because unlike the switch it's not under clocked



Did you even see the videos? You probably feel like a a fool now.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah it runs it....like shit though i bet just like every other emulator on the switch! if you want to be serious about emulation you use a shield tv because unlike the switch it's not under clocked



Have you ever even played some of the emulators on a hacked Switch? You probably don't know how to set them up properly like others then you say they suck. Instead of saying "this emulator sucks" some of you should be saying "I'm dumb"


----------



## sj33 (May 27, 2020)

I recorded a video. Looking good,


----------



## TheSpearGuy (May 27, 2020)

sj33 said:


> I recorded a video. Looking good,




Can you show more games pls


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 27, 2020)

sj33 said:


> I recorded a video. Looking good,




Awesome. I can't wait. Loved Citra on Android and I can't wait to use it on Switch as well.


----------



## tabnk (May 27, 2020)

sj33 said:


> I recorded a video. Looking good,





Handheld mode. How about Super Mario 3D Land..


----------



## 2Hack (May 27, 2020)

Why would you want to emulate a 3ds on a switch though. The wiiU was kinda understandable but at this point I guess it’s doing it just to do it? There’s just no way atm to play these games comfortably and most of the best games have a console version already.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 27, 2020)

2Hack said:


> Why would you want to emulate a 3ds on a switch though. The wiiU was kinda understandable but at this point I guess it’s doing it just to do it? There’s just no way atm to play these games comfortably and most of the best games have a console version already.



Because... its fun ?


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 27, 2020)

2Hack said:


> most of the best games have a console version already.



Uhh wrong, plenty of good exclusives https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Nintendo_3DS-only_games


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2020)

um has this made the 3ds obsolete?  In need of a delete? time will tell.  I was blown away!


----------



## xbmcuser (May 27, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> um has this made the 3ds obsolete?  In need of a delete? time will tell.  I was blown away!






Where can we find this please? Looking at the reroarch nigthlies its not there.


----------



## LightyKD (May 27, 2020)

I really wish Citra included options for Anaglyph glasses support.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 27, 2020)

xbmcuser said:


> Where can we find this please? Looking at the reroarch nigthlies its not there.



Patreon only right now. It's considered a beta for testing purposes.


----------



## ganons (May 28, 2020)

Has anyone tested Mario 3D land?


----------



## TrumpReal (May 28, 2020)

Cool, thanks for sharing it


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

ganons said:


> Has anyone tested Mario 3D land?



if you look at the second vid i posted its shown in beginning and while i never thought i would see the day it ran on horizon it is not playable.  But it does boot.


----------



## xbmcuser (May 28, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> if you look at the second vid i posted its shown in beginning and while i never thought i would see the day it ran on horizon it is not playable.  But it does boot.



@seanp2500 could you test out Pilot Wings Resort if you do part 3 vid, please?


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

xbmcuser said:


> @seanp2500 could you test out Pilot Wings Resort if you do part 3 vid, please?



lmao well i mean I didn’t think a part 3 was needed (I don’t know the 3ds lineup well.  It is like the only console I don’t own). But sure I will add it to the list!  I am a huuuge pilotwings fan!


----------



## xbmcuser (May 28, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> lmao well i mean I didn’t think a part 3 was needed (I don’t know the 3ds lineup well.  It is like the only console I don’t own). But sure I will add it to the list!  I am a huuuge pilotwings fan!



Thanks might be worth waiting for when the emulator author updates with more performance fixes.

This is going to rock on the Mariko CPUs.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 28, 2020)

The Bravely Defaults would be cool to check out, we're getting Bravely Default 2 on Switch but the first two were 3DS only.


----------



## ganons (May 28, 2020)

xbmcuser said:


> This is going to rock on the Mariko CPUs.



Won't it be the exact same performance?


----------



## EduAAA (May 28, 2020)

You can use Citra on Windows, buy a google cardboard vr, config citra to use side by side 3D, then use moonlight to stream to your smartphone, and see the 3D effect.

You can stream the emu to your switch and play better that way than natively.

Or best option: you can buy a second handed New 3DS XL, as good as new, for 100 bucks or less, including original box with the ra cards, and maybe some games, ds flashcart.... I bought a second handed New 3Ds limited edition, + portable case + 2 games for that price just by looking people selling their 3DS close to my neighborhood, you can find easily better offers.

3DS has lots of the best turn based rpg games I've played still not ported to other consoles including 8 shin megami tensei( 4 new, 4 remastered ), and lots of other Atlus games.


----------



## xbmcuser (May 28, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> lmao well i mean I didn’t think a part 3 was needed (I don’t know the 3ds lineup well.  It is like the only console I don’t own). But sure I will add it to the list!  I am a huuuge pilotwings fan!




Thank you @seanp2500  just saw it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ganons said:


> Won't it be the exact same performance?



I thought the mariko ran at a higher frequency, I may be wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)




----------



## MonMonz (May 29, 2020)

Man this is huge!! Am waiting for this i wont leave until I get it lol


----------



## xbmcuser (May 29, 2020)

Having seen @seanp2500 excellent videos, citra switch seems to struggle in a few areas compared to say citra android on an samsung s10×

I'm hoping @m4xw will be back porting the latest citra android fixes into his code. I believe he started switch citra before the official release of android citra a week sgo.

I think there will be significant improvements to come:

S10+ vid here :


----------



## MonMonz (May 29, 2020)

xbmcuser said:


> Having seen @seanp2500 excellent videos, citra switch seems to struggle in a few areas compared to say citra android on an samsung s10×
> 
> I'm hoping @m4xw will be back porting the latest citra android fixes into his code. I believe he started switch citra before the official release of android citra a week sgo.
> 
> ...



Can you try luigi dark moon please!?


----------



## haaskub (May 29, 2020)

MonMonz said:


> Can you try luigi dark moon please!?


Super lag !


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2020)

MonMonz said:


> Can you try luigi dark moon please!?



i did in 2 of the videos!  But for me it wouldn't even boot.  New build.  Gonna gonna do it again!


----------



## MonMonz (May 29, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> i did in 2 of the videos!  But for me it wouldn't even boot.  New build.  Gonna gonna do it again!


Oh too bad I wished i can play that game on the switch, thank you tho would you please keep us updated with the results of the new build

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



haaskub said:


> Super lag !


Damn


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## MonMonz (May 30, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


>



Any chance we can try this !?


----------



## GBADWB (May 30, 2020)

xbmcuser said:


> I thought the mariko ran at a higher frequency, I may be wrong.



new units are made in a lower fabrication node, making it smaller and more power efficient(and thus less heat). the clocks are the same regardless because the switch doesn't implement temperature based on demand overclocking.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)

MonMonz said:


> Any chance we can try this !?



have to become patreon of m4xw from their you would have access to same file.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 2, 2020)

Just to be prepared, what's the recommended file format?
3DS or CIA? I know Citra takes both but what are the pros and cons?
It's been a while since I dealt with my real 3DS but as far as I remember, *.3ds is like *.xci while *.cia is like *.nsp (installable).

Also a little off topic but is there a tool to merge a base game and update CIA into one? Like NSC Builder does for the Switch?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jun 3, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Just to be prepared, what's the recommended file format?
> 3DS or CIA? I know Citra takes both but what are the pros and cons?
> It's been a while since I dealt with my real 3DS but as far as I remember, *.3ds is like *.xci while *.cia is like *.nsp (installable).
> 
> Also a little off topic but is there a tool to merge a base game and update CIA into one? Like NSC Builder does for the Switch?


Decrypted 3ds for cart games, CXI for eShop games, for updates and DLCs you need to unpack your DECRYPTED CIAs with standalone Citra, Citra uses virtual SD to handle them


----------



## lordelan (Jun 3, 2020)

Billy Acuña said:


> Decrypted 3ds for cart games, CXI for eShop games, for updates and DLCs you need to unpack your DECRYPTED CIAs with standalone Citra, Citra uses virtual SD to handle them


Thanks, I'll have a look on this on my PC.


----------



## MonMonz (Jun 7, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> have to become patreon of m4xw from their you would have access to same file.


Is there any update on this or improved version yet?!


----------



## lordelan (Jun 7, 2020)

MonMonz said:


> Is there any update on this or improved version yet?!


Not yet. Be patient. It'll eventually become available on the buildbot at some point.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)

MonMonz said:


> Is there any update on this or improved version yet?!


You can follow him on his twitter account.
https://twitter.com/m4xwdev


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 8, 2020)

I tried Pokemon X, it run very good (speaking of fps), but when I'm outdoor, almost all backgrounds are black, I only see characters 3d models. also I have no audio, only sfx sounds.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 8, 2020)

Persona Q2 seems to play perfectly from what I've played, and several other games Like I expected most rpgs work well while action games and games like Mario Kart 7 don't, yet. 

I hope Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon and Link Between Worlds work well one day, those are like the two main games I want to beat on 3DS and have progress. Would it be difficult to transfer my save from my real 3ds to this?


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 8, 2020)

My little mini compatibility list that means nothing. Almost every game with the exception of a few had small sound stutters. I am using Atmosphere title redirect with full Retroarch overclock.

Metroid Samus Returns - worked good for the 10 min I played it
Mario Paper Jam - worked good for the 1 hour I played it
Mario Dream Team - worked good for the 30 min I played it
Paper Mario Sticker Star -totally stuttered played like shit
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon - wouldn't even boot
Persona Q - worked good for the 30 min I played it
Persona Q2 - worked good for the 1 hour I played it
Mario Kart 7 - stuttering not really playable
Dead or Alive Dimensions - played pretty well gameplay wise, but some of the background would turn black
Zelda Triforce Heroes - played well for the 15 min I played it
Super Mario 3D Land - stuttered played like shit
New Super Mario Bros 2 - played well for the 2 stages I played
Fire Emblem Fates - played well for the 30 min I played
Fire Emblem Awakening - played well for the 30 min I played
Shinobi 3ds - played well for the first stage I played
Bravely Default - played well for the 30 min I played
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate - played ok during gameplay but some stuttering during cutscenes
Kingdom Hearts 3D - played like shit


----------



## lordelan (Jun 9, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> My little mini compatibility list that means nothing. Almost every game with the exception of a few had small sound stutters. I am using Atmosphere title redirect with full Retroarch overclock.
> 
> Metroid Samus Returns - worked good for the 10 min I played it
> Mario Paper Jam - worked good for the 1 hour I played it
> ...


Nice, thanks! Very interesting.

Could you by any chance test

Nintendo Pocket Football Club
Dragon Quest Monsters Terry's Wonderland 3D
Dragon Quest VI
?


----------



## MonMonz (Jun 9, 2020)

anyone have any idea for how we can add dlc in cia extension i tried loading them but it give me error as soon as i select them on the emulator!


----------



## ganons (Jun 10, 2020)

MonMonz said:


> anyone have any idea for how we can add dlc in cia extension i tried loading them but it give me error as soon as i select them on the emulator!



1. Install on citra pc/android
2. Transfer files to similar directory on phone
3. ??
4. Profit


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2020)

I have Citra Beta on my Nintendo Switch in retroarch. And I put 3ds roms in 3ds folder and where do I put Citra.emu folder for encrypted files and home menu folders ? Yes, I have encrypted files and they works fine through my PC because I am using AES KEYS. 

HELP?


----------



## MonMonz (Jun 11, 2020)

Can someone please help!? i have those two cores for citra which one should i be using which one is the updated one!? Many thanks in advance


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## lordelan (Jun 13, 2020)

Is there a place u guys get your cover arts from?
The official libretro thumbnails repro is pretty ... thin when it comes to 3DS:
https://github.com/libretro-thumbnails/Nintendo_-_Nintendo_3DS


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 13, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Is there a place u guys get your cover arts from?
> The official libretro thumbnails repro is pretty ... thin when it comes to 3DS:
> https://github.com/libretro-thumbnails/Nintendo_-_Nintendo_3DS



Just go to Google and go to images, type in what you what, right click it save as image. Sometimes you might have to rename the extension such as .jpg. If it needs to be resized or cropped paint.net is a good program for that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Just go to Google and go to images, type in what you what, right click it save as image. Sometimes you might have to rename the extension such as .jpg. If it needs to be resized or cropped paint.net is a good program for that.



How do I enable 3DS Citra to read those arts boxes ? I enable other emulators and read their own art boxes .


----------



## Esppiral (Jun 13, 2020)

Is there a download link?


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 13, 2020)

Esppiral said:


> Is there a download link?


https://www.patreon.com/m4xwdev

Pay to play


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Esppiral said:


> Is there a download link?



If you can't pay for it then wait until he release it for Retroarch on Switch. Be patient.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 13, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> https://www.patreon.com/m4xwdev
> 
> Pay to play


Do you have a link to that discord to access the said channel, once I paid a patreon?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 13, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> https://www.patreon.com/m4xwdev
> 
> Pay to play


Just as a reminder, the "pay to play" stuff is only for Patreon/Beta testers, since Patreon gives early access so they can help with beta testing and bug reports, the core being distributed is in NO way stable nor official atm, since beta builds change even by the day as long as m4xw is still working on it for a stable release,.

Once the core hits a stable enough point, m4xw will push the stable version to the buildbot so that everyone can play it freely in RA.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 13, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Just go to Google and go to images, type in what you what, right click it save as image. Sometimes you might have to rename the extension such as .jpg. If it needs to be resized or cropped paint.net is a good program for that.


lol mate, I actually *know* where to find images in general.
I was asking for a specific source where all cover arts are collected by some sort of community in the same image resolution and naming convention and so on.
Just like in the libretro git repo I linked.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 13, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> How do I enable 3DS Citra to read those arts boxes ? I enable other emulators and read their own art boxes .




Hello ? This is not my screenshot but that is an example and I want Citra to be on it so it can read 3DS art boxes. See those consoles/portable icons ? I have those but not Citra icon. How ?


----------



## lordelan (Jun 14, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Hello ? This is not my screenshot but that is an example and I want Citra to be on it so it can read 3DS art boxes. See those consoles/portable icons ? I have those but not Citra icon. How ? View attachment 213264


Load the Citra core first. Then try to scan a directory with 3DS games.
If that doesn't work, use playlist buddy.

However, as I mentioned a few posts earlier, you won't be getting many thumbnails through the RetroArch downloader for 3DS games as there are only just a few box arts on the official libretro thumbnail github repo (which is the source for the RetroArch downloader).
Most Mario stuff seems to be there but none of the Zelda games for example.

Also it's strange that those which are there are named differently than they should be according to DAT-o-MATIC.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Load the Citra core first. Then try to scan a directory with 3DS games.
> If that doesn't work, use playlist buddy.
> 
> However, as I mentioned a few posts earlier, you won't be getting many thumbnails through the RetroArch downloader for 3DS games as there are only just a few box arts on the official libretro thumbnail github repo (which is the source for the RetroArch downloader).
> ...



I did and nope. And playlist too. Nope. In playlist management and there is no list for Citra.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 15, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I did and nope. And playlist too. Nope. In playlist management and there is no list for Citra.


I meant the tool "playlist buddy".


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 15, 2020)

lordelan said:


> I meant the tool "playlist buddy".



Oh.. I dont want to. I guess I can wait until it is properly release for RetroArch. Thanks anyway!


----------



## MonMonz (Jun 16, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


>



Hi there can you use the 3d effect with this build as m4xw showed on his Twitter!? Or not


----------



## Danethos86 (Jun 26, 2020)

Switch ds severely lags on High end games like pokemon and dragon quest for me.
shouldn't they almost perfect a working ds before trying a 3ds emulator?


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 26, 2020)

Danethos86 said:


> Switch ds severely lags on High end games like pokemon and dragon quest for me.
> shouldn't they almost perfect a working ds before trying a 3ds emulator?



You say "they" like it's one group of people working on all emulators for Switch. M4xw is working on Citra, he has nothing to do with any DS emulators. So the answer is no, there is no reason DS has to be perfected before someone works on 3DS at all.


----------



## Danethos86 (Jun 26, 2020)

I ment it to say if ds is not fully working yet without lag then 3ds will run into roadblocks with bit lag as well.

 i hear citra has more insight  of  3ds inner works then other emulators so give high hopes on a decent emulator.


----------



## MK73DS (Jun 26, 2020)

Danethos86 said:


> I ment it to say if ds is not fully working yet without lag then 3ds will run into roadblocks with bit lag as well.
> 
> i hear citra has more insight  of  3ds inner works then other emulators so give high hopes on a decent emulator.



There are good DS emulator on ARM devices, like DraStic on Android, but it's closed source. The Switch is more than capable of running DS games, so trying to make a 3DS emulator for Switch isn't crazy.


----------



## Esppiral (Jun 28, 2020)

Some games are running incredible well even at 2x resolution, this is looking promissing.


----------



## ant4456 (Jun 28, 2020)

Ultra Sun is working pretty well for me, but I'm trying all I can to make PSMD work and well... it runs at half speed. I think if I could lower the depth it would work better. (Using the core.)


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jul 1, 2020)

_hey, noobie here on this whole 3ds on the uh switch, i was wondering if this will work on games that are like style savvy? touch screen games, bravely deafult or anything like that?? would love it if there was a list for i can know what works good and what doesn't q-q although i wanna check for myself but i am scared of screwing it up _


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 1, 2020)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> _hey, noobie here on this whole 3ds on the uh switch, i was wondering if this will work on games that are like style savvy? touch screen games, bravely deafult or anything like that?? would love it if there was a list for i can know what works good and what doesn't q-q although i wanna check for myself but i am scared of screwing it up _



There's no compatibility list. It's just in beta and people have to be patreons to even test it. Bravely Default works, and generally rpgs work well. More heavy 3d games like Mario Kart, Super Mario 3D Land don't work great yet.

If you're a patreon and have it it's very simple to use it's just like any other retroarch core doesn't even need bios. You're not going to screw anything up, but you should use title redirect and overclocking for better performance. Even then some games won't work great again it's in beta.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jul 1, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> There's no compatibility list. It's just in beta and people have to be patreons to even test it. Bravely Default works, and generally rpgs work well. More heavy 3d games like Mario Kart, Super Mario 3D Land don't work great yet.
> 
> If you're a patreon and have it it's very simple to use it's just like any other retroarch core doesn't even need bios. You're not going to screw anything up, but you should use title redirect and overclocking for better performance. Even then some games won't work great again it's in beta.



_ah okay thank you so much for the information. _


----------



## mathew77 (Jul 2, 2020)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> _information. _





Jayinem81 said:


> There's no compatibility list.



I've tried these games and they're barely OK:


Spoiler: Playable with some stuttering



Bravely Default,
Yoshi's New Island,
Zero Escape Zero Time Dilemma,
The Legend of Zelda - The Ocarina of Time 3D,
Mario and Luigi - Bowsers Inside Story + Bowser Jr.'s Journey,
Persona Q - Shadow of the Labyrinth,
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call,
Sonic Lost World,
Disney Planes,
The Legend of Zelda - The Majora's Mask 3D,
New Super Mario Bros. 2 Special Edition,
Zero Escape Virtue's Last Reward,
Mario and Luigi - Dream Team Bros.,
Fantasy Life,
Radiant Historia Perfect Chronology,
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy,
Shin Megami Tensei IV Undub,
Mario and Luigi - Superstar Saga + Bowser's Minions,
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey Redux,
Fire Emblem - Awakening,
Pushmo,
The Legend of Zelda - The Triforce Heroes,
Apollo Justice Ace Attorney,
CaveStory,
The Legend of Zelda - A Link Between Worlds,
Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney,
Fire Emblem - Fates Special Edition,
Mario and Luigi - Paper Jam Bros,
Kirby's Extra Epic Yarn,
Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor 2 Record Breaker,
Metroid Samus Returns,


Also the list of the games I've tried but they're so-o-o slow / unplayable:


Spoiler: Unplayable (as of right now):



Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Spirit of Justice,
Kirby Battle Royale,
Sonic Boom Shattered Crystal,
Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies,
Mario vs Donkey Kong Tipping Star
Super Mario 3D Land,
Metroid Prime Blast Ball
Cocoto Alien Brick Breaker,
Sonic Generations,
Shin Megami Tensei - Devil Survivor Overclocked,
Paper Mario Sticker Star,
Kid Icarus - Uprising,
Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games,
Fire Emblem Echoes Shadows of Valentia,
Mario Party - Island Tour,
Kirbys Blowout Blast,
Resident Evil - The Mercenaries 3D,
Luigi's Mansion 2,
The Great Ace Attorney - The Adventures of Ryuunosuke Naruhodou
Kirby Fighters Deluxe,
Kirby Triple Deluxe,
Sonic Boom Fire and Ice,
irby Planet Robobot,
Mario and Luigi Paper JamBros
Metroid Prime Federation Force,


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 2, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> I tried these games and they're barely OK:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Playable with some stuttering
> ...



I test them as well and you are absolutely right but hey.. it is a good starter. He is still working on it and it will be greatly improvement. Amazing result, really.


----------



## mathew77 (Jul 2, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> He is still working on it and it will be greatly improvement. Amazing result, really.


Yep, completely agreed with you, it's just a fantastic work of *m4xw*.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jul 2, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> I tried these games and they're barely OK:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Playable with some stuttering
> ...



_thank you so much for this update v.v and pokemon y crashed on me x.x so that one doesn't even work..lol i don't know how people got it to work from the video i saw =O _


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 2, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> I tried these games and they're barely OK:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Playable with some stuttering
> ...



Try the U.S. version of Mario and Luigi Paper Jam. I played it for 1-2 hours and it played well. Other than that I pretty much had the same results of the games I tried.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 9, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> I've tried these games and they're barely OK:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Playable with some stuttering
> ...


Is this with stock clock or with overclocking?


----------



## mathew77 (Jul 9, 2020)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Is this with stock clock or with overclocking?


With maximum overclock, 1785 MHz CPU in Retroarch.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 9, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> With maximum overclock, 1785 MHz CPU in Retroarch.


I see. Thank you.


----------



## Imancol (Jul 11, 2020)

I see in the L4T Ubuntu threads that you can overclock up to 2Ghz. There is no "safe" way to do it in Horizon?


----------



## mathew77 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ghost92 said:


> There is no "safe" way to do it in Horizon?


No. The HOS sysmodule pcv prohibits it.


----------



## Kanakops (Oct 15, 2020)

Bedel said:


> Lakka is far more easy to prepare and use


what is lakka ?

edit : nvm


----------



## raxadian (Oct 15, 2020)

For now an old 2DS is kinda cheap, can be essily hacked and run most games. In the future however that might change


----------



## FanNintendo (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello!  Has the citra got updated lately?


----------



## Morricorne (Nov 28, 2020)

FanNintendo said:


> Hello!  Has the citra got updated lately?


I use citra mmj on my Snapdragon 665 device. 
Can play Animal Crossing New Leaf in stable 60 fps. 
And other games too. But i see fps drops

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FanNintendo said:


> Hello!  Has the citra got updated lately?




https://github.com/weihuoya/citra/releases/tag/20201124


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 28, 2020)

Morricorne said:


> I use citra mmj on my Snapdragon 665 device.
> Can play Animal Crossing New Leaf in stable 60 fps.
> And other games too. But i see fps drops
> 
> https://github.com/weihuoya/citra/releases/tag/20201124


He means for Switch as homebrew through RetroArch, not with other devices.


----------



## Morricorne (Nov 28, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> He means for Switch as homebrew through RetroArch, not with other devices.


Yeah now i know that.


----------



## FanNintendo (Nov 29, 2020)

Morricorne said:


> Yeah now i know that.


yeah like you know


----------



## FanNintendo (Nov 29, 2020)

any idea where do the updates and dlc goes in what folder? i tried the updates,dlc and game together in same folder seems not work


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 4, 2020)

This is really neat!
My only problem is how is the bottom screen going to work on the dock? A pointer? Motion controls (which will most likely is impossible but still be really cool to see)?
(there may be a fix or a workaround already but I just skipped from page 1 to 10. currently in class)


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Dec 9, 2020)

_i wonder when the heck is this going to be ever finished O_O...._


----------



## x65943 (Dec 9, 2020)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> _i wonder when the heck is this going to be ever finished O_O...._


it's available if you subscribe to the dev's patreon, works pretty well too


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Dec 9, 2020)

x65943 said:


> it's available if you subscribe to the dev's patreon, works pretty well too




_oooh, right i don't have money for that, i am just gonna wait for the public release. _


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 9, 2020)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> _oooh, right i don't have money for that, i am just gonna wait for the public release. _



SAMEEE dude.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Dec 9, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> SAMEEE dude.


_the struggles are real lol_


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Dec 9, 2020)

its literally a dollar, but I cant get the controls to work.


----------



## Deathfissure (Dec 21, 2020)

wanted to know what the latest version is on this. Also wondering if anyone knows what the best setting are for games to run smooth? both zelda remakes run really well but superstar saga and pokemon ultra moon struggle a bit. thanks in advance


----------



## t1232088 (Mar 28, 2021)

Not at this stage, continue to wait


----------



## Imancol (Mar 30, 2021)

What a pity that no more news about Citra is shared on Switch


----------



## HideoKojima (Mar 30, 2021)

Ghost92 said:


> What a pity that no more news about Citra is shared on Switch


Probably won't happen as even on PC it's still laggy for PCs with average specs


----------



## MonMonz (Mar 31, 2021)

Ghost92 said:


> What a pity that no more news about Citra is shared on Switch


The last update was 3 days ago if you are patron u can download it from the discord


----------



## Imancol (Apr 1, 2021)

MonMonz said:


> The last update was 3 days ago if you are patron u can download it from the discord


I'm not. But I would like to know how the project has improved.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I guess no news has been shared because there is no news really...


----------



## zerofalcon (Apr 1, 2021)

After tinkering around with Citra for HOs between January and March its fair to say that the Nintendo Switch is simply not powerful enough to cope with demanding 3DS titles. Some games are okay, playable, with stuttering on some specific areas depending on the game (Ocarina of time 3D).
Even on citra for PC are games that run really bad (Mario Kart 7), so the Switch will never run perfect this handheld emulator. If only Nintendo launch a 3DS NSO...


----------



## lordelan (Apr 1, 2021)

zerofalcon said:


> After tinkering around with Citra for HOs between January and March its fair to say that the Nintendo Switch is simply not powerful enough to cope with demanding 3DS titles. Some games are okay, playable, with stuttering on some specific areas depending on the game (Ocarina of time 3D).
> Even on citra for PC are games that run really bad (Mario Kart 7), so the Switch will never run perfect this handheld emulator. If only Nintendo launch a 3DS NSO...


Since both consoles (3DS and Switch) are ARM-based, there could still something like Nintendont pop up in the future.
Nintendont is not an emulator but instead runs GameCube games natively on a (v)Wii since both share the same CPU architecture.


----------



## FanNintendo (Apr 1, 2021)

MonMonz said:


> The last update was 3 days ago if you are patron u can download it from the discord


dont see in discord and what section?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah, it seems like the developer isn't really putting much time into improving it. There are fairly consistent updates, but none of them perform perceptively better than they did 6 months ago. I assume it's all behind the scenes stuff, but the dev doesn't provide any sort of changelog so I can't confirm.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Apr 1, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Yeah, it seems like the developer isn't really putting much time into improving it. There are fairly consistent updates, but none of them perform perceptively better than they did 6 months ago. I assume it's all behind the scenes stuff, but the dev doesn't provide any sort of changelog so I can't confirm.



If you are reffering to the 3ds citra emulator then i just found out from a different person that the developer just outright favors people giving them money instead of showing any progress from what i am noticing towards the emulator that people are supporting to make happen :/...basically being screwed right there..
The worst part is that their 3ds emulator for the switch is the first one for me that i noticed that worked until crashes occurs sigh..if only he actually worked on it, as of now he just outright ditched it to working on nintendo 64 and tweeted something about other things.

The thing that makes me odd from knowing that he is the first one i stumbled upon in this type of project here is that he is asking for money; i just wanted to know why? I never knew why he needed the cash up until this point...if anyone can fill me in on why he needed to donations please do tell me. Cause i have no problem with supporting projects it's just the issue here...it seems very odd.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 1, 2021)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> If you are reffering to the 3ds citra emulator then i just found out from a different person that the developer just outright favors people giving them money instead of showing any progress from what i am noticing towards the emulator that people are supporting to make happen :/...basically being screwed right there..
> The worst part is that their 3ds emulator for the switch is the first one for me that i noticed that worked until crashes occurs sigh..if only he actually worked on it, as of now he just outright ditched it to working on nintendo 64 and tweeted something about other things.
> 
> The thing that makes me odd from knowing that he is the first one i stumbled upon in this type of project here is that he is asking for money; i just wanted to know why? I never knew why he needed the cash up until this point...if anyone can fill me in on why he needed to donations please do tell me. Cause i have no problem with supporting projects it's just the issue here...it seems very odd.


Although this is not a direct answer to your concrete question, m4xw has done A LOT for RetroArch on the Switch. More than any other dev. So he's worth every penny that anyone ever donates to him for the rest of his life imho.
As for the Citra core: The Switch is simply just not good enough to ever emulate the 3DS accurately. Just give it up.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 1, 2021)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> If you are reffering to the 3ds citra emulator then i just found out from a different person that the developer just outright favors people giving them money instead of showing any progress from what i am noticing towards the emulator that people are supporting to make happen :/...basically being screwed right there..
> The worst part is that their 3ds emulator for the switch is the first one for me that i noticed that worked until crashes occurs sigh..if only he actually worked on it, as of now he just outright ditched it to working on nintendo 64 and tweeted something about other things.
> 
> The thing that makes me odd from knowing that he is the first one i stumbled upon in this type of project here is that he is asking for money; i just wanted to know why? I never knew why he needed the cash up until this point...if anyone can fill me in on why he needed to donations please do tell me. Cause i have no problem with supporting projects it's just the issue here...it seems very odd.


I won't discredit m4xw as a talented developer, but I have noticed a trend of his starting projects and then sort of... Not finishing. Not that he is obligated to, but it does get kind of frustrating as a user.


----------



## Imancol (Apr 2, 2021)

lordelan said:


> Since both consoles (3DS and Switch) are ARM-based, there could still something like Nintendont pop up in the future.
> Nintendont is not an emulator but instead runs GameCube games natively on a (v)Wii since both share the same CPU architecture.


What Nintendont actually does is "take the official dol" that contains the Gamecube compatibility, modify it and run games without the need for an optical disc, via USB.

So, what Nintendo Switch needs to make 3DS work perfectly, is that it is not CITRA, much less an emulator, if not "backward compatibility" and that includes official Nintendo files, or in the case of an "Official" emulator. But the latter has proven to be impossible due to how fragmented the SM3DAS emulators were

And if someone wants to make 3DS work smoothly, they will need to make an emulator from scratch for the console, take advantage of the Vulkan API, and adapt to the GPU and its components. And I only know one person capable of doing that, who is already engaged in other things such as uploading videos to YouTube.
https://www.youtube.com/c/ModernVintageGamer/videos

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HinaNaru Cutie said:


> If you are reffering to the 3ds citra emulator then i just found out from a different person that the developer just outright favors people giving them money instead of showing any progress from what i am noticing towards the emulator that people are supporting to make happen :/...basically being screwed right there..
> The worst part is that their 3ds emulator for the switch is the first one for me that i noticed that worked until crashes occurs sigh..if only he actually worked on it, as of now he just outright ditched it to working on nintendo 64 and tweeted something about other things.
> 
> The thing that makes me odd from knowing that he is the first one i stumbled upon in this type of project here is that he is asking for money; i just wanted to know why? I never knew why he needed the cash up until this point...if anyone can fill me in on why he needed to donations please do tell me. Cause i have no problem with supporting projects it's just the issue here...it seems very odd.


I think all that money would have been invested in someone who had more experience in the emulator. Like weihuoya and his mythical MMJ.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Apr 2, 2021)

lordelan said:


> Although this is not a direct answer to your concrete question, m4xw has done A LOT for RetroArch on the Switch. More than any other dev. So he's worth every penny that anyone ever donates to him for the rest of his life imho.
> As for the Citra core: The Switch is simply just not good enough to ever emulate the 3DS accurately. Just give it up.



i am glad that he's helped out =o lol oh my, yeah another person stated the exact same thing (he had alien green dude as a pfp) on a different post i commented on; it just seriously sucks that *this* is how new nintendo decided to do this "hybrid" junk..instead of actually fixing it up they just kind of slapped it on people faces, to then now make another one that is gonna be bigger, "better" then this one, another 'give me your money' type of shtick that i am sick n tired of tbh. like make the damn thing, don't rush to release it -_-" is that so hard to request for? 
i get the feeling the new nintendo switch 2k gonna have a huge screen, take up the majority of your eye sight while playing it lmao..gosh i feel bad for people who have bad eyesight or already are suffering eye issues including ...glasses folks - fuuu- anywho i have the feeling there gonna make the new switch compatible to play 3ds games/n64 games and make people pay to just pla--haaa. im tired.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nerdtendo said:


> I won't discredit m4xw as a talented developer, but I have noticed a trend of his starting projects and then sort of... Not finishing. Not that he is obligated to, but it does get kind of frustrating as a user.



yeah i understand your emotion there, it just looks bad because people are donating money to a project they want to see bloom to only see him not finishing it or just swapping projects...sigh..that's what i noticed. i maybe wrong here.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Apr 3, 2021)

Ghost92 said:


> What Nintendont actually does is "take the official dol" that contains the Gamecube compatibility, modify it and run games without the need for an optical disc, via USB.
> 
> So, what Nintendo Switch needs to make 3DS work perfectly, is that it is not CITRA, much less an emulator, if not "backward compatibility" and that includes official Nintendo files, or in the case of an "Official" emulator. But the latter has proven to be impossible due to how fragmented the SM3DAS emulators were
> 
> ...



oh my who is that?? i am reffering to weihuoya and mythical mmj o.o


----------



## Imancol (Apr 3, 2021)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> oh my who is that?? i am reffering to weihuoya and mythical mmj o.o


It was the first to bring Citra to Android before the official came out. I also add improvements to Dolphin support on Linux, making it the most used in L4T Ubuntu. Their versions are called MMJ, and I don't know what it means.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Apr 3, 2021)

Ghost92 said:


> It was the first to bring Citra to Android before the official came out. I also add improvements to Dolphin support on Linux, making it the most used in L4T Ubuntu. Their versions are called MMJ, and I don't know what it means.



ooh okay =O that is pretty neat


----------



## Milenko (May 1, 2021)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> If you are reffering to the 3ds citra emulator then i just found out from a different person that the developer just outright favors people giving them money instead of showing any progress from what i am noticing towards the emulator that people are supporting to make happen :/...basically being screwed right there..
> The worst part is that their 3ds emulator for the switch is the first one for me that i noticed that worked until crashes occurs sigh..if only he actually worked on it, as of now he just outright ditched it to working on nintendo 64 and tweeted something about other things.
> 
> The thing that makes me odd from knowing that he is the first one i stumbled upon in this type of project here is that he is asking for money; i just wanted to know why? I never knew why he needed the cash up until this point...if anyone can fill me in on why he needed to donations please do tell me. Cause i have no problem with supporting projects it's just the issue here...it seems very odd.



Lol its $1

And n64 > 3ds


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 1, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Lol its $1
> 
> And n64 > 3ds


It's not really the dollar amount, it's the principle. It's paying for a product that isn't finished yet and we have no idea whether or not it will be supported moving forward. Sound like a certain execution team I know


----------



## Sayshi (Jun 26, 2021)

So, is it safe to say the dream is dead?


----------



## raxadian (Jun 26, 2021)

Sayshi said:


> So, is it safe to say the dream is dead?



Well, you can still use the PC to run Citra.

Let's be honest here, emulating the 3DS is a bit too hardware intensive for a Switch, so the emulation is never going to be good.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 26, 2021)

Sayshi said:


> So, is it safe to say the dream is dead?


I heard rumours about the Citra core being worked on lately, so something nice might be coming up


----------



## MonMonz (Jun 26, 2021)

still being worked on last release was 3 days ago


----------



## JJ1013 (Jun 27, 2021)

Interesting.

I think this could make up for my water-damaged 3DS.

Then again, it's nothing compared to having the actual console, since, well... it stopped production. It's something special, and it feels bad that you en


----------



## mspy (Dec 21, 2021)

Still being worked on?
I know that m4xw has a RetroArch Citra core behind a paywall on his patreon, is this it or this is a stanalone version?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 21, 2021)

mspy said:


> Still being worked on?
> I know that m4xw has a RetroArch Citra core behind a paywall on his patreon, is this it or this is a stanalone version?


It's the same one. Not worth it yet. Idk if it's still being seriously worked on


----------



## mspy (Dec 21, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> It's the same one. Not worth it yet. Idk if it's still being seriously worked on


Humm... you are subbed to the patreon? When was the last time it was updated?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 21, 2021)

mspy said:


> Humm... you are subbed to the patreon? When was the last time it was updated?


Still being worked on. Last updated a week ago.


----------



## mspy (Dec 21, 2021)

I just noticed that there is a citra core uploaded here on gba download section under nintendo switch emulators.
Wonder who made that.


----------



## JayBae (Mar 8, 2022)

I was waiting for this.... hope this gets somewhere! Then I can back up all my games from my CFW 3DS on to my switch XD


----------



## dh3lix-pooch (Mar 12, 2022)

Gamechanger imcoming!!!


----------



## Darksabre72 (Mar 12, 2022)

impressive, i can't wait to see this and the ps vita running on the switch.


----------

